# MOTU M2/M4, are there still problems on some pc's or with the usb-c cable ?



## darkneo57 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi,


thanks to some threads ( thank you ), I could find the sound card I want to buy, in this case the MOTU M2 or M4, because it meets my criteria of budget, connectivity and especially low latency compared to the quality of drivers.

I could hear that several windows users have encountered problems (with the drivers ?), and others have talked about sound loss maybe related to the usb-c cable.

Could you please confirm or deny this information.

Also, I have windows 7, because I don't like updates and new windows, it seems that the MOTU M2/M4 should still work on windows 7, at least until the next update, that's what I could see on their website. I'll have to upgrade to windows soon, but do you think it will work on 7 for now?

Thank you for your answers and for your kindness.


Have a great weekend!


----------

